# First Weight Story You Recall Reading



## Xyantha Reborn

A quick perusal didn't show me a thread like this, but then I am on my phone.

What is the first BHM/BBW story you read that just absolutely resonated with you - the one that drew you into the addictive (at times) world of this type of writing? And, have you re-read it? Now that you have read more, does it still vibe with you?

Mine was off of an old site, and was called something like "Kickflips over Trashcans" and it was a pretty PG story of two youngish men. It was the description of his size though that really jived with me. When I went back to read it years later, it did not quite incite those same emotions, but it was still cute. I LOVE when I find new stories that make me feel _that_ way again.

Curious to see what others are!


----------



## agouderia

Interesting spin on the issue Xyantha! 
There are many threads - I just checked on regular computer - discussing all sorts of 'favorites'. But I also couldn't find any on the 'first' one that fueled the addiction.

I stumbled across the genre of weight fiction originally with BBW stories - and it took me a while to dig myself through to the BHM section. 

Of the BBW stories, some where nice, but none resonated with me to the point that I can really remember the 'one', or the actual 'first'. Being female, I did actually pretty quickly get the vibe that I wasn't really the intended audience for many of them, as I couldn't help noticing some decidedly misogynist tendencies.

My BHM "epiphany" can be found here - although I didn't initially read it on here, but on Ashblonde's old BHM&FFA site: Steve & Ashley

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104412

Thinking about my 'firsts' as far as BHM stories go, in my mind and memory it actually is a 2-stop process. Ashley's story/ies turned me into an avid reader, consumer and lurking hunter of such stories.

The second 'first' - if there can be such a thing - was definitely on here: Undine's 'In her Chair'


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42624

For an actually rather minor reason, this story was like 'my final straw', the one that pulled me out of lurkdom, that made the urge to participate in the discussion about BHM fiction overwhelming, the wish to interact with other writing FFAs. It was the one that made me join here and overtime inspired me to start writing down all the BHM fluff that my brain had self-developed since probably late elementary school (5th grade is the furthest back I can remember with certainty and can still remember the essence of the story.)

Oh - and I just looked up your 'Double Kickflips over Trashcans' .... ;-)


----------



## Tad

I'd say I had three firsts.

First things that discussed deliberate weight gain/ liking someone who has gained

Two pseudo-firsts that I'm counting as one here. 

In sixth-eight grades I went through all fat related 'juvenile' fiction at libraries I had access to, and a couple of those had some weight gain to go along with the loathing of being fat. There was one where after an accident a former jock got fat and was happy with the new him, and a girl who had had a distant crush on him when he was a sports star finally got to know him when he was fat, and discovered that she still really liked him, she just had to wrap her head around being OK with him being fat. I don't remember the title on that one. 

Then there was "Dinah and the Fat Green Kingdom" where a fat girl on the cusp of adolescence spends a lot of the early part of the book fantasizing about the Fat Green Kingdom where the Fat Green King and Fat Green Queen encourage her, The Fat Green Princess, to get fatter so that princes will adore her, because that is how things are in the Fat Green Kingdom, apparently (of course by the end of the book she is taking steps to control her weight, and leaving such childish whimsy behind, sigh). Her fantasies were so much like some of mine that I figured the author had to either be like me, or had talked to people who were ... which meant there had to be others like me.

Those two left me with a long un-slaked thirst for stories where people got fat .... and it was OK, even liked and supported.

First actual weight gain story

When I was in university I cam across a store that was sort of a collector's store for porn. You know, comic book shops, used record shops... porn shop, I guess? I knew that Playboy and Penthouse didn't do anything much for me, so I went looking to see if anything in there did. I found a couple of old issues of BUF magazine, showing fat women on the cover. Yes, THAT did something for me (no big surprise to me, but I hadn't been sure if images did not hing for me at all, or only images of thin women). 

I bought them, and inside found some weight gain fiction. I think there was a Wilson Barber's story in each of them, and maybe each also had something by someone else? I didn't find any of the stories all that great, but all the same I was learning terms like FA, feeder, feedee .... there was clearly enough people out there who liked similar stuff that someone had published at least a few magazines aimed at it!

First weight gain story that really enthralled me

When I finally got online (early '96 I think) I very soon started looking for fat stuff (harder in the days before google!). I found Melanie Bell's site, and sucked down her stories, finished and incomplete, as well as her lightly fictionalized diary. I think I found her site only weeks or a few months before she stopped doing updates, so I had access to pretty much her full output. I forget what I read first, or what she called her stories.

But oh wow, THIS was what I'd been waiting for all these years! A person who liked fat in a broad sense, wanting to gain, being attracted to fat people, liking stuffing, and all that stuff. But writing about it as part of life, as opposed to the stories in BUF that were completely unbelievable in the context of actually living a life. ETA: I recalled that the old Dimensions site had archived her stories. A quick google search later and here is the link: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/melanie/ Doesn't include her diary, but does have her stories.

I'd say Melanie Bell's material was really my kick-off into fat fiction, and what got me to try writing my own not too long afterward. But the two previous firsts were important steps along the way, opening up ways of looking at things that coloured my thoughts ever after.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yesss to both of those stories, Agouderia!! My first into to this type stories was unfortunately not as classy as Dims. I didn't even know Dims existed at first, or I would have eaten those up too! All the stories i had read prior to the one i referenced were truly poor quality fan fiction types. That was the first one with any real...continuity, i won't call it a plot.

And excellent point about non true weight gain intros. I don't remember when I read it but in Dragonlance Cameron gained a ton of weight. I dog eared those pages like crazy...(even if it wasn't fat positive).


----------



## JimBob

First I can actively recall was a comic story in the magazine "RAW", where a 1950s farmer narrates the depression he's going through now that his wife is "blowing up like a blimp", little able to comprehend that she's a bulimic, still suffering from the trauma of their two kids having burned up in a fire while he saved his prized car. It ends with him saying he'll still pamper her and tell her she's gorgeous, "And she buys it, the dumb bitch". 

It was an odd one. Did not like the hero at all.

Edit: found a photo of the opening pages (right):


----------



## jakemcduck

I don't recall the name of the first one I read. It was two girls and one was athletic, might have been a soccer player, and she gained weight. I think it was originally written in German and translated into English.

The first story I read about a guy gaining weight was called A Fat Tuesday. I thought it would be nice to be in his shoes.

Read them both back in the old days in the old weight room. It might have been in the 90s. I found the weight room not long after I started writing my first wg story.


----------



## ashblonde

You guys... :blush:

In all seriousness, I think I can only take credit for getting in early on the BHM-FFA fiction/romance genre... when the internet was just a baby, and I was young teenage-ish, I think the first thing I did was search out fat things and Dimensions was kind of the epicenter of it. It didnt matter that it was mostly about fat women, I was just so curious about anything fat and its role in my sexual awakening. The dominance of BBW-FA content at all of those early sites made me wonder if I was bi, despite the fact that my crushes were always chunky boys. I'm pretty sure the adorb gainer guys at FatNats made me finally go, well yeah, THIS!

Most of the growing body (ahem) of fiction at Dims were these cute, simple short stories and vignettes (aside from the Melanie Bell stories Tad mentions, excellent choice, btw), and I thought, well I could do that, so I started writing some little immature things that I never published. At some point in high school I was told I was a talented writer, so I finally got the nerve to write and submit something that was a little more sophisticated (well, what my young mind perceived as sophisticated). Steve & Ashley was all about my ever recurring 'jock got fat' fantasies. With some positive feedback, I starting posting more little short stories for a while.

My point is, there are those early stories that pulled me in, but my brain goes right to the ones that grabbed me once the genre took more root... I remember starting to see things from other FFA writers, like Molly and Starling come to mind, and I was so, SO excited... then Undine dropped on bomb on us with _In Her Chair_, which inspired me to get off a hiatus and write again. Oh, and honorable mention for _Like it Like That_ for the confident SSBHM gainer win, that one just hooked right into my fetishy side. Not too long after I fell in love with writers like agouderia (Available in All Sizes is my fave), and Xyantha (the trilogy is currently making me in awe) who were writing fantastically and prolifically, and I knew I had to step up my game even more (lol), so I began to try some of the longer novellas that I had been way too intimidated to try when I was younger. 

I digress, but I do think that every time someone writes something that changes or moves someone else (whether emotionally or sexually), an angel gets its wings.


----------



## bopking

The first weight gain story I fell in love with was also a M2BBW tale - http://tsa.transform.to/tg/fatlady.html

Can't tell you how many times I read and re-read this wonderful tale. It never failed to satisfy ...


----------



## mp7251

Wilson Barbers wrote a lot of stories for early internet FAs 

http://wilsonb.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=0


----------



## oxxnard

The first story I recall was Jack's Search" by Wilson Barbers in a issue of Buf. I think it was in a 1987 issue.


----------



## Ulysses

Interesting question! I'm using my phone to write this so I can't be bothered to find out the links, but if you're interested you can probably just google these.

The first story I read was "Dairy Matters" which is a long multi-part story about scientists being exposed to drug that was used to make dairy cows grow bigger.

The story that made the biggest impact to me was from Studio (if I remember correctly) called "Donna's heaven", a fairly straightforward love story where the lady grows pretty huge. Great descriptions and realistic take on things did it for me!


----------



## mrbill619

Expansion of a ranch girl-PumpkinBelly


----------



## mamyers

I had a thing for fat women and the thoughts of them getting fatter long before
I read my first story in a magazine. I remember that I couldn't believe here was my fantasy in print. The title was Confessions of a fat freak and if I'm correct I think I read it in a magazine called Fling sometime in 1979. Geez I remember how horny it made me.


----------



## StrugglingWriter

I had a few influential stories from Dimensions that I remember reading but cannot remember anything close to the first one.

I can remember the first one I ever read, though.

I used to get a serial of short stories called Fantasy and Science Fiction as a kid. There was a story in that magazine in which a man was a fat salesman and keeps losing out on stuff at the office to some skinny guy. He orders something from the back of a magazine that leads to them gradually switching weights. It was not an erotic story and I didn't read it that way, but I thought it was a good story. I can't imagine ever running into it again.

In that same serial was a fantasy medieval series in which different authors took turns at furthering the story. The main character was a bard adventurer, and some point one author turned him into a secret her. The bard was frequently sheltered by a madam, and in the same chapter in which the character was womanized, it was noted that the madam was much fatter under the folds of her dress than was previously realized. I was more fascinated by pregnant women when I was young, and this was not yet an erotic component of weight fiction for me, but I found it cool and completely possible that a fat girl could be the devastatingly beautiful head of a whorehouse.


----------



## daedal

While browsing a bookstore in '84 or '85 I ran across a collection of short stories edited by Isaac Asimov and, believe it or not, George R.R. Martin entitled "The Science Fiction Weight-Loss Book." The name notwithstanding, it had some weight gain stories. The two that I vividly recall are "The Food Farm" by Kit Reed (FA pop star's female fans gorge themselves while listening to his songs) and "Gladys's Gregory" by John Anthony West (a community where the wives compete to have the fattest husband).

They are still good reads, but I can never recapture the pre-internet excitement of learning that people actually wrote stories about weight gain.


----------



## Doobie Keebler

bopking said:


> The first weight gain story I fell in love with was also a M2BBW tale - http://tsa.transform.to/tg/fatlady.html
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I read and re-read this wonderful tale. It never failed to satisfy ...



That is a wonderful story! So well written, the changes so deliciously described. It's one of those stories that really holds up over time. Just about my favorite WG story of all time!


----------



## clockworklove

This is taking me back!

I remember reading a young adult book in a bookstore that was about a girl with a 'perfect' life who suddenly started rapidly gaining weight for no explicable medical reason. I was fascinated, but I never got to finish the book (I guess we left the bookstore and on subsequent visits I couldn't find it to pick back up where I left off?). I must have been 11 or 12.

In early high school I stumbled upon the old dimensions stories archive. I don't remember the name of the first story I read (something about Liv Tyler gaining weight after Lord of the Rings), but I was immediately obsessed and read everything I could. At the time, I thought I was most interested in BBW stories, and searched out only those. There are a few that still work so well for me; More Wider's 'The Card' is regularly revisited. 

I think the first BHM story I read was 'YMCA Diary' in the author unknown section of the old story archive. Or possibly one of Ashblonde's stories? It's hard to say because it was like a light switch clicking on and I must have gobbled up every bhm story on the site in a day or two. 

All the amazing ffa/bhm authors that have already been mentioned deserve to get it again from me: I have 'In Her Chair' practically memorized, along with stories like 'To Tame A Thief', 'Yes', 'Evan's Voyeur'....

...aaaaaand now I'm going to go reread all my favorites!


----------



## arch

The first story where being fat was integral to the story was the book Panky and William, a children's book, when I was in the 3rd grade. It was more about losing weight and being healthy but in the beginning it talked about Panky an over weight girl sneaking candy bars and she was gaining weight and that part of the book hooked me in. I really didn't understand it at the time but, in retrospect that would have to say that was the start. 

Much like Tad I found Melanie's site in the early days of the net (2400 baud anyone) and was :really sad: when it went down. I thought I had archived the diaries but I lost those at some point.:doh:

I actually found dimensions when I was trying to find a mirror of her stories at some point.


----------



## rabbitislove

I first stumbled upon some BBW WG stories when I was 18. I probably read the entire Dims library before realizing I wasnt into BBWS, gaining or feederism - but into chubby/fat guys. I loved (and still love) all of Ashblonde, Starling, and Molly/WildandFree's stories  Ive written about 3 and would love to get writing again. Heres hoping for inspiration


----------



## coyote wild

The Fattest Girl in the World by Click was my first weight gain story. It blew my mind at the time.

I haven't gone back to read it, honestly. Which is weird because I have an entire library of works in this particular genre that I revisit quite often, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## Rebel

Tad said:


> First weight gain story that really enthralled me
> 
> When I finally got online (early '96 I think) I very soon started looking for fat stuff (harder in the days before google!). I found Melanie Bell's site, and sucked down her stories, finished and incomplete, as well as her lightly fictionalized diary. I think I found her site only weeks or a few months before she stopped doing updates, so I had access to pretty much her full output. I forget what I read first, or what she called her stories.
> 
> But oh wow, THIS was what I'd been waiting for all these years! A person who liked fat in a broad sense, wanting to gain, being attracted to fat people, liking stuffing, and all that stuff. But writing about it as part of life, as opposed to the stories in BUF that were completely unbelievable in the context of actually living a life. ETA: I recalled that the old Dimensions site had archived her stories. A quick google search later and here is the link: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/melanie/ Doesn't include her diary, but does have her stories.
> 
> I'd say Melanie Bell's material was really my kick-off into fat fiction, and what got me to try writing my own not too long afterward. But the two previous firsts were important steps along the way, opening up ways of looking at things that coloured my thoughts ever after.



Thank you so much for Melanie's link. She was a good on-line friend and I miss her a great deal. You have made my day brighter by reminding of her. Thank you Tad.


----------



## bigisland

Probably some the early Buf and Dimensions magazine stories. At first I only read bbw stuff but with time I have been enjoying bhm stories as well.
As a big guy I never realized that that there was so much love and acceptance for big men, anyway many of our Dims writers have a very lovely point of view.


----------



## Starling

I love this idea for a thread! It was definitely “The Big Tease” by ashblonde. That was the first BHM story I found online and it was such a life changing experience in terms of having someone articulate what I’d been nebulously feeling my whole life. I know that’s an intense way of putting it, but after reading that story and the main character Laura’s love of heavy men it was a moment of “yep, same, that’s me too” clarity. Then I think the next BHM story I found once I’d made my way through all of ashblonde’s stories on any/every corner of the internet was called “He” or “Him”. That one was about a woman who essentially enslaves a guy she likes by feeding him to immobility - and that was another moment of clarity, where I decided “oh no, this is not for me at all”.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

I bought a bunch of old BUF magazines in bulk, I want to say about 18 years ago. There were, of course, all the photos of beautiful fat women who are now lost to time, but a "forum" type letter burned itself into my brain, thus proving that sex takes place in the mind first. The passage was written by a woman who described first her uninentional weight gain, followed by a few years of intense, purposeful overeating: 

_"My once smallish breasts are now heavily rounded, overlapping several thick rolls of belly fat and merging with my oversized 'lardass.'" _

What I loved about this letter, whether or not it was authentic, was reading a woman who was into her fat body and making it fatter. Previously I felt I had to keep such thoughts to myself. It made me realize that purposeful weight gain was not simply a fantasy of men, but that women had it too. I've since met many women who, though they may not say so out loud are hopelessly, helpelessly turned on when a button breaks or the scale reads a much higher number or they notice their bodies bumping into things or they are more out of breath than usual. 

I regret to say I lost these magazines to water damage.


----------



## billedmeup

About 20 years ago, I was on a business trip, sitting alone in my hotel room. Access to the internet was kind of new and I started searching about weight related items...not sure what I was looking for. I hit upon my first wg story. It was on the old Dimensions anonymous page. It was called “Bellied Boy With Badge: Fed Up.” It was about security guards at a mall who get free food at the food court. Our hero hits it off with a girl at one of the fast food places who feeds him until the buttons on his uniform are popping. Not sure how many stories I read that night, but I sure didn’t get much sleep.

I am a straight guy and like virgin gain stories of both men and women especially when the wg is accidental or unintentional. Melanie Bell’s Expanding Star was a favorite. I also liked Freshman weight gain stories, like when a prom queen goes to college and moves in with a fat roommate who always makes sure she has plenty to eat and she goes home for the holidays 40 pounds fatter. In spite of the first one being a BHM weight gain story, I initially really liked female wg stories. Later, I identified with stories about men who were fattened by their significant other. On the current Dimensions Forum, bigbeautifuldreamer is my favorite author.

I am very sorry to see the old Dimensions archive is gone. I always loved to revisit old favorites including that very first one. If I understand correctly, this forum will be going down soon as well...very sad.


----------



## grasso

my first incounter was when l came across buf magazine the women were beautiful and l really injoyed the first story of a women eating herself to larger and larger sizes


----------



## Admin

I'm sorry to hear that someone is spreading rumors


billedmeup said:


> About 20 years ago, I was on a business trip, sitting alone in my hotel room. Access to the internet was kind of new and I started searching about weight related items...not sure what I was looking for. I hit upon my first wg story. It was on the old Dimensions anonymous page. It was called “Bellied Boy With Badge: Fed Up.” It was about security guards at a mall who get free food at the food court. Our hero hits it off with a girl at one of the fast food places who feeds him until the buttons on his uniform are popping. Not sure how many stories I read that night, but I sure didn’t get much sleep.
> 
> I am a straight guy and like virgin gain stories of both men and women especially when the wg is accidental or unintentional. Melanie Bell’s Expanding Star was a favorite. I also liked Freshman weight gain stories, like when a prom queen goes to college and moves in with a fat roommate who always makes sure she has plenty to eat and she goes home for the holidays 40 pounds fatter. In spite of the first one being a BHM weight gain story, I initially really liked female wg stories. Later, I identified with stories about men who were fattened by their significant other. On the current Dimensions Forum, bigbeautifuldreamer is my favorite author.
> 
> I am very sorry to see the old Dimensions archive is gone. I always loved to revisit old favorites including that very first one. *If I understand correctly, this forum will be going down soon as well...very sad.*



No, it's not going anywhere. Please do not spread rumors that someone is making up.


----------



## bigisland

Admin said:


> I'm sorry to hear that someone is spreading rumors
> 
> 
> No, it's not going anywhere. Please do not spread rumors that someone is making up.


Thank you I was concerned!


----------



## mamyers

Fling magazine sometime in 79. Confessions of a fat freak
My fetish, my fantasies in print. Wow


----------



## BouncingBoy

Can't say it was my 1st but I started reading Wilson Barbers stories way back in the old issues of BUF before I was ever online.The story I remember the most from back then was Balloon Woman.His writing style just made things seem so real.Made me hungry for more!


----------



## Shotha

The first weight gain story that I remember reading was Alien Ambassador. I know that I skimmed through lots of stories that didn't appeal to me but this is the first one that I remember from about 25 years ago. It's about an astronaut landing on a distant planet to be an ambassador to the beings that live there. Although these beings are all slim, their food is highly calorific - millions of calories per plateful. The guy in charge of mission control back on earth holds a grudge against the astronaut and, in order to wreak vengeance on the astronaut, he doesn't warn him about the food. The astronaut happily eats all the food that they aliens put in front of him to welcome him. Then he suddenly finds himself expanding. At the end of the story he measures about ten feet round the middle and he's still growing. (Demonic laughter from ground control.)


----------



## RVGleason

I don’t remember the first adult wg story I read, but it was definitely on Dimensions. It could have been a Wilson Barbers story. Earlier, there were weight gain stories in a few comic books I read like Archie, Superman, Wonder Woman and Little Lotta. When I discovered Dimensions I drifted towards the wg stories and wrote a few of my own.


----------



## atcAlan

The first I remember was in a British magazine called Plumpers. It was in a forum like section of supposed real stories. It dealt with a guy who is dating a thin girl but secretly really likes big girls. He ends up going on a work trip for a couple of months and let's his girlfriend take care of his car while he is away. He forgets that he left his stash of Big Girl magazines under the seat. While he is away he decides that he is going to have to break up with her because she is too thin. When he gets back, she picks him up at the airport and he almost doesn't recognize her because she has put on about 40 lbs. She then tells him that she found the magazines and figured that if he liked big girls she would get big for him. In an epilogue he tells how they married and she continues to gain. That got me hooked. Sometime later I got a copy of a BUF magazine and it had the story The Fattening of Marian Merideth by Wilson Barbers. The editing was horrible and the story wasn't complete. But the picture was awesome. Was glad to find Fat Majick on Dims with all his stories. Huge Fan.


----------



## melallensink

"Amazons" emailed to me in '96. It's about a couple of athletic high school girls that get fanta-sized fat afterwards. I wouldn't mind seeing it again. 

Otherwise, a whole lot of cartoon gags before that.


----------



## bigisland

As I recall Mad magazine used to have a lot of busty/large person art.


----------



## Jay78

There was a site run by a woman named Rosie in the late 90’s or early 00’s. She was a feeder and hand a bunch of links to articles and some other girls who were gaining (Heather was one I can recall). Anyways she had a story I believe to be about herself discovering feederism by accident strolling through adult magazines in a store she snuck into. As the story progress she triggered an old feeling from childhood, found an encourager online, started gaining and her husband loved it. She ended up at 543 pounds if I remember correctly. That story is near and dear to my heart!


----------



## Korn Loffie

The three girlfriends by The Norseman.
It's about 3 women who agree to meet every 10 years, and in the process, all gain a lot of weight, of course.
In the end, they stop their reunions, bummer, lol


----------



## mp7251

BouncingBoy said:


> Can't say it was my 1st but I started reading Wilson Barbers stories way back in the old issues of BUF before I was ever online.The story I remember the most from back then was Balloon Woman.His writing style just made things seem so real.Made me hungry for more!


https://www.deviantart.com/wilsonb/gallery/?offset=0
check out his gallery


----------



## BouncingBoy

mp7251 said:


> https://www.deviantart.com/wilsonb/gallery/?offset=0
> check out his gallery


Been there he's part of my favorites.....lol


----------



## Volt01

back in 05, it was like the worlds fattest woman or something, i kinda forget but it was hot to a young me.


----------



## Shotha

I've already mentioned my first gainer fiction story, Alien Ambassador, on this thread. However, there are a couple of stories that I recall, which do not fit into the genre. There are the typical children's comic stories, where a character eats too much and gets fat. I'm sure that everyone has come across those. Then there are stories of classic literary masterpieces, in which fattening happens. I remember reading one such story from a selection from the Thousand and One Nights, published by Penguin Books. It can be found in other anthologies of classic Arabic stories. It is from The Fourth Voyage of Sinbad the Sailor. In this story, Sinbad is shipwrecked. The natives of the place feed Sinbad's men a herb, which robs them of their sense. They then proceed to stuff the men with food. Sinbad watches in horror, as his men's bellies grow fatter and fatter. Sinbad realizes what is happening and refuses to eat the herb. He eventually escapes, leaving his men to be fattened up and eaten.


----------

